# Salmon recipe from Mission BBQ



## anubis2k7 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,

There is a nice bbq chain restaurant called "Mission BBQ", which has locations primarily in the east coast. They cook a fairly decent salmon which I like, mostly because it is straight spice and doesn't use any sweets as part of the marinade. I would like to fix this at home as well, but I cannot find the recipe. Does anyone have any idea what it might be?

I found this recipe, but it seems generalized:

https://www.wptv.com/about-us/as-seen-on/mission-bbq-recipe-for-red-rub-9_6_18

Thanks.


----------

